# Cdt for pregnant goat



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi everyone
Star is our first pregnant goat on the farm and she is due march 1st I know she needs a pre kidding cdt shot and we are a little late giving it but our vet said it is fine to still give it. I was wondering if there are any tips or helpful advice for giving this shot. I don't want to stress her out thanks


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

SQ. I do the armpit or pull up the skin between the shoulder blades. Rub it in really good, then rub it some more. I use a 22G or 23G.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Be aware that sometimes, even after rubbing, there can be a vaccination lump which can sometimes be mistaken for CL. Bar-Vac is the one brand that tends to leave lumps more than others.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm kind of nervous about giving the shot do you think it would be too much stress to load her up and take her to the vet it's about a 30 minute drive

Also I want to get all four of our goats tested for cl cae and johnes just to be safe which i could have the vet take a blood sample while we are there.should I wait to do that after she kids or would now be ok?
Thanks everyone


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Id think it would be more stress to have to load & transport her.
Just vac her. You can do it!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep.I agree with Nancy...I have needle phobia...I hate needles...but have learned to give my own shots out of necessity....trust me when I say its way worse for us then the goat lol....just make a tent out of skin..insert needle and push the plunger...it gets easier each time you have to do it..I use the smallest needle the meds will go through and the shortest I can fine..1/2 -3/4 inch needles..I sub Q every meds unless there is a medical need of muscle or iv...


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Colorado Serum brand seems to be the recommended brand for no lumps. I use it and no lumps. ymmv


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok thanks for the advice I'm going to go try it now


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

bevel up


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok my sister and I did it. The two we did are not very happy with us but they are eating and acting mostly normal. If they were going to react to the cdt shot they would of already done so correct?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes. Reactions are pretty quick. Had a calf die from a vac


----------

